# Grumble Grumble



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Honestly







last two times I have written long replies to an email sent to me - my computer has had an internal error crashed and I lost all the reply







I mean thats infuriating enough without having ME and limited energy for such things!My other grumble is, I seem to be coming out with more odd made up words in conversation - obviously a sign I'm tired - my boyfriend thinks they are hilarious - he was in stitches for half an hour this morning when I accidentally called the dog a doctor







its not amusing to make fun of other people's afflictions its not!







P.S. Susan I am replying to your email







this time I'm drafting it out in MS Word in case I get struck by lightning a third time


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Bloody computers! Sometime I think they're more trouble than they're worth. Maybe we should revert to good old fashioned letters sent through the royal mail? Except of course, I can't write for long, so I'd have to type it, which means using a bloody computer!







I must admit I'm one of those people that laugh at other people's and my own word-jumbles.







Can you rest up a bit on the brain work for a bit (that includes replying to me BTW)?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL I'm always making up words, or not being able to think of a simple, ordinary, everyday word. At least we amuse people


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Well, I was going to write how yesterday I kept forgetting the word for....and it's gone again, it's sits on top of the computer like a shelf... HUTCH! Darn it, everyone was laughing at me by the third or fourth time! I aslo call the animals by other names. Does anyone else here people saying things when they aren't? Not like real need help stuff, I hear my Hubby call "Slugbug" a lot, and when I ask him where he says he didn't. I also hear "Mom" a lot, and no one said it. They'll lock me up someday.Laurie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Clair and everyone else







If you don't laugh you'll cry. I went through a period where every day I would lose an email that I was in the middle of writing. Yes, I was ticked off and I had to take a break from writing. As for making up words I have a new dictionary full of them.







My most recent one is snunky which stands for skunk and stinky, so if something smells bad it is "snunky". My husband's all time favorite goof up of words is when I asked him to buy me some Lipton's chicken noodle soup and I said "nipton's chicken loodle soup". Half the time I'm not even aware that I've said the word wrong until he gives me a funny look and says "what did you just say". Then we break out laughing.So, don't fret Clair, you aren't alone in this one.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I have to admit when I do make these goofs at home with my family and my boyfriend I can laugh alot about it....My boyfriend finds them absolutely hilarious and delights in reminding me of words I have made up in the past - usually we end up almost crying in laughter








But when I do them at work in the pub, I get really flustered because the customers do not realise there is a reason behind them - or why I look at them blankly sometimes when it seems to me foreign languages are pouring out their mouths. One time a customer asked me to provide him with a child seat (high chair) and I stood looking at him for two minutes and had to get him to repeat his request 6 times before a colleague came along and saved me by stepping in....he was speaking english perfectly well I just couldn't comprehend what a child seat was at the time


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

My personal favorite is when I was sitting in as a model for a coworker taking photos and was thinking I need sunglasses because the lights are so bright and said I need a flashlight. I am forever forgetting words for things or people's names. My daughter laughed hysterically when I was trying to describe something and kept saying, "you know those flashy things on a car." I was trying to say blinker.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i just deleted my msn internet tools!i did it because this confounded machine would freeze at the most inconvenent times.its much better how.msn sucks!i find it hard to laugh about it anymore.my wife and i have lots of jokes about it,but they mostly dont work anymore.laurie,one of my wifes most often spoken phrases is"i didnt say anything".its really wierd.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Squrts, We can't hear when we want to but our brains save up the words to spout back at us when no ones talking. i feel like I have Alzheimers, and no one understands how scary and frustrating it is. They always say "Everyone does that". Well, no they don't, or they wouldn't all be staring at ME! At least we have each other!Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Another thing...I always think I hear my phone ringing. I'll go to answer it, and nothing - It wasn't really ringing. Aggrevating!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

MrsMason, that happens to me when water is running. It took me a few years to realise it wasn't actually the phone ringing - and several instances of me climbing out of the shower to go and answer the phone, which strangely... wasn't ringing.It's a tinnitus thing for me. My mum who also has tinnitus also hears the phone ringing when near running water, and so does a friend with tinnitus. Do you have tinnitus?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, I told my doctor about the ringing, and he said it is tinnitus. I don't know if there is a test or anything to definitively diagnose tinnitus though - if there is, I didn't have it. It happens to me also when water is running, and when I'm drying my hair. Weird!


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Mrs Mason, I hear it when I am drying my hair! There is a song by "Shaggy" that I won't listen to anymore because there is a phone ringing in it. I ALWAYS answer it, great fun for the kids, specially if friends are there to watch!







Laurie


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

"We can't hear when we want to but our brains save up the words to spout back at us when no ones talking."ah,so its a playback malfunction eh?i really really hate that when someone says"everybody does that"i dont think so.funny thing,i hear the phone ring too.i do have tinnitus,but i dont see how i could be mistaking a sound i hear 24/7 for a phone ring.


----------



## plasmon (Sep 29, 2001)

If you called the dog a doctor, what do you call the doctor then?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

ROFL!


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Depends on A) do you like the Doc? And







is it a female Doc? LOL I slay me.Laurie


----------

